

Ask HN: "Work on something that matters to you more than money." - puahacker

Tim O'Reilly mentioned in one of this blog posts: "Work on something that matters to you more than money...."[http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/work-on-stuff-that-matters-fir.html]...<p>I'm a hacker and also a pickup artist and would like to ask you for advice. I really really love tackling the problem of social dynamics, picking up women is something I love doing, yet I'm very keen on creating a business. I don't really like programming, it gets boring, I dont find it as challenging, nor design.<p>It seems like the only thing I really have fun doing and always find a challenge to tackle is the pickup artist society/social dynamics...<p>Any advice?<p>Thanks!
======
Mz
Social dynamics fascinate me as well. So far, I have not found a means to turn
it into a business. For me, a consistent challenge is that monetizing such a
thing has to be indirect. I don't believe it would work to sell it like a
consultancy on a hourly basis -- at least not for the things I am working on.
For me, this piece of it has been a very frustrating thing. However, the stuff
I love more than money basically needs to be a grass roots movement to get
anywhere and that is where having such insights may prove to be useful in the
long run. Perhaps you need to look at "marketing" as a possible outlet for
this interest of yours? Presumably, pick-up-artistry is basically about
selling yourself. Presumably, that would translate well to other things if
that is how you want to go (ie it is a form of marketing so maybe that is a
potential strength for you). I have a personal stumbling block in that regard.
Maybe you do not.

Good luck with this.

